# Just bought a 1986 Nissan 300zx Non-Turbo - MANY problems - help!!!



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

i just got me my 1st car, a 1986 Nissan 300zx non-turbo, Maroon w/ Maroon interior. well, i got it for $1800 Cash w/ 164k miles on it. I got a few questions:

- The guy i bought the car from told me the chassis has 164k on it and the motor has around 30k miles on it, he told me the motors were factory recalled, is this true? The motor starts most of the time almost instantly making me believe him, but ill leave you guys to help me out on this.
- The speedometer works 5% of the time, most of the time the speedometer says im going about 145mph while im actually going about 30mph. The only times it works is sometimes when i get to a complete stop my at a stop light or somewhere and then the light turns green again and i start to go i notice the speedometer works, then sometimes at the next stop light when i completely stop and continue to drive again the speedometer gives me diffrent random readings. Sometimes on the freeway it goes past 145 and goes to around 20 mph again, LOL. I have the regular Dash not the digital one.
- My glove box does not close, and also the leather material is screwed up and is just hanging out. I need a whole new glove box, i have NO IDEA where to get one, Maroon color.
- My center console compartment is also 100% screwed and does not close and goes from left to right and also the material is like completely worn out as well, alike the glove box, this is another thing which i have searched for over a few hours and just cant find!!
- Power steering has a leak, cracked hose, fixing soon.
- Airconditioning blows HOT AS HELL hair, it burned my friends face one time when he turned it on full blast and put his face near it. He started to yell and scream, do i need Fareon [ spelled wrong ].
- No rear windshield wiper assembly, nothing at all i need it.
- No radio, i bought it like this, now theres a big hole where the radio used to go and also i am thinking of putting a new cd player in the car but if i bought one and installed it what happens to the "extra space" around the cd player. Custom material? how much does it cost?
- Where can i get pillar guage pods!!!! i searched every site on EARTH, I red about www.guagepods.com but couldnt find them, i dont know what to do! Help!!
- How do i remove my tint!!... The rear triangular window's tint has 100 air bubbles in them as well as creases and is just ugly, i tried to take it off about 1 inch of it i pulled onthe side but it leaves a HUGE residue on the window and i dont know what to do?!
- My reverse gear "grinds" whenever i put it in reverse? messed up synchro or something?
- This is not a problem but bothers me ALOT, newer cars if not all car's dashboards light up, but the 300zx's dashboard lights the whole thing up and not "just the guages", if you know what i mean, there are like lights on top of the dash that are directed toward the guages, this makes my dash look ugly, i want "just the guages" to light up, not the whole freakin dash! Can i remove these lights? or will the dash just not work or what?
- How can i get "custom" guages from anyways?
- I need alignment!!!
- Hail damage
- few dings and scratches here and there.
- ok heres something else that ticks me off and I am also confused of, whenever i wax my car with a cotton pad thingy, and i put the wax on the pad and rub it in the cars paint and then pick up the pad, the cars paint is like "on the pad". Is this suppose to happen, my friends car doesnt do this [ 240sx ]. Im confused, and also I noticed that after I wash/Wax my car and someone just TOUCHES the paint, it leaves a finger print that takes like hard as hell rubbing w/ a paper towel to take off, other cars dont do this.

Ill add more problems about the car later, it looks like alot of problems but the car is actually pretty nice. PLEASE HELP ME, you guys are my ONLY help!


----------



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

is it a digital dash?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

1. - No radio, i bought it like this, now theres a big hole where the radio used to go and also i am thinking of putting a new cd player in the car but if i bought one and installed it what happens to the "extra space" around the cd player. Custom material? how much does it cost?

If you order from crutchfield they will give you a plate that covers it up

2. - The speedometer works 5% of the time, most of the time the speedometer says im going about 145mph while im actually going about 30mph. The only times it works is sometimes when i get to a complete stop my at a stop light or somewhere and then the light turns green again and i start to go i notice the speedometer works, then sometimes at the next stop light when i completely stop and continue to drive again the speedometer gives me diffrent random readings. Sometimes on the freeway it goes past 145 and goes to around 20 mph again, LOL. I have the regular Dash not the digital one.

Something might be wrong with the gears or the pinon gear in the tranny that turns the speedo cable. The digital dashes have a pulse generator by the battery that makes the signal for the dash but the analog dash goes right into the back of the dash. Check it out

3. gremlinjp
"I have the regular Dash not the digital one."

4. - Airconditioning blows HOT AS HELL hair, it burned my friends face one time when he turned it on full blast and put his face near it. He started to yell and scream, do i need Fareon [ spelled wrong ].

The "flapper" that controls what kind of air goes into the cabin is controlled by vacume. You have a leak in that line or no line at all

5. - The guy i bought the car from told me the chassis has 164k on it and the motor has around 30k miles on it, he told me the motors were factory recalled, is this true? The motor starts most of the time almost instantly making me believe him, but ill leave you guys to help me out on this.

There was no recall on the motors just the injectors themselves. It probably has the original engine. My engine (original) starts everytime too

6. - Where can i get pillar guage pods!!!! i searched every site on EARTH, I red about www.guagepods.com but couldnt find them, i dont know what to do! Help!!

I think this is the site that you can find them for the windsheild A-piller pods. If not just use the stock ones in the middle of the dash. (use 2 5/8" gauges)

7. - ok heres something else that ticks me off and I am also confused of, whenever i wax my car with a cotton pad thingy, and i put the wax on the pad and rub it in the cars paint and then pick up the pad, the cars paint is like "on the pad". Is this suppose to happen, my friends car doesnt do this [ 240sx ]. Im confused, and also I noticed that after I wash/Wax my car and someone just TOUCHES the paint, it leaves a finger print that takes like hard as hell rubbing w/ a paper towel to take off, other cars dont do this.

Mine does the same thing. It's called a crappy paint job.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

http://gaugepods.com/nissan.html

for A piller pods for 84-89 300ZXs

EDIT : I know why you didn't find them because you spelled gauge "guage"


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

thanks alot SKD, I added u to my AIM buddy list, im gonna be looking for you on AIM, do you have any idea where I can get a glovebox for my car? or what kind of intake i can put on it? appreciate it alot, your my only source of help. I tryed to post on other boards, but got flamed. appreciate it


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

there is a lot of good people hear I am sure others will post we are the best

I use the K&N FIPK kit. Basically just a cone filter. I couldn't feel much of an increase but it will help down the road.


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

alright i now have my answers to everything, ill post pics later today of the car, now another thing i forgot to mention was that fact that whenever i let off the throttle i hear a little tiny "squeak", its a very small noise, and only happens off throttle, i heard it was the brake pads sensor, telling me the brake padding is going low and needs replacement?

help would be appreciated.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

There is no such thing as a factory recall on the engine; there was however a service program to replace the injectors you might want to see if that was done.

The reason the paint is coming off is because it is a crappy paint job it is not the original paint. 

The reason it grinds in reverse is because the synchro is dead or almost dead.

Go to a junkyard and look for the parts that you are missing also go to Z31.com and look on the for sale section there is alot of stuff on there. 

For the hot air problem here http://z31.com/nfaq/faqview.php?ParentID=3#21. The vacuum lines are messed up so the valves are not functioning properly this is just a result of the age of the car.

The speedo cable is probably damaged. It could be the speedo itself also but usually when they go they just read zero. Check the speedo cable it probably is the issue. 

It would be easier to take it to a tint shop and just redo the tint or get something that takes off the residue. It might be a pain in the ass to get off but thats how things are.

There are custom white face gauges for the Z31 I don't remember the site right now I will look them up later. and you must not of looked close enough for the gauge pod because trust me they are on the site.

Dont buy the K&N FIPK it is a waste of money you can buy a K&N cone filter that will fit for half the price. http://www.z31.com/kn.shtml

Take it to a tire shop for the alignment.

You can either live with the empty space or fill it that is just how life goes.


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Not for nothing but it you do not know how to take tints off, the rest is a bitch for you. You are stuck bro. $1800. Phew! :loser: :dumbass: :fluffy:

I was going to edit my post because my conscience said this was a cruel post, but as I re read it and saw the comment about the paint on the rag, I just knew this was a joke. It has to be a gag post.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Pretty White said:


> Not for nothing but it you do not know how to take tints off, the rest is a bitch for you. You are stuck bro. $1800. Phew! :loser: :dumbass: :fluffy:
> 
> I was going to edit my post because my conscience said this was a cruel post, but as I re read it and saw the comment about the paint on the rag, I just knew this was a joke. It has to be a gag post.


 I've had 3 cars like that , where the clearcoat is gone and the lower paint layers are oxidized. You wash the car and wipe it dry and the rag is the same color as the paint.
And from that single paragraph in a 300+ word post , you can infer that this is a gag post? I would say that _you_ are the :dumbass: 
Don't let me catch you in here again unless you have something useful to post.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

go Balliztik!!


----------

